# Notice for Advertisers, Reps & Members



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As I'm sure everyone is aware, UK-M is supported by advertising. We value that support and strive to ensure that the forum is a level playing field for all concerned. We have an advertising structure in place for these companies, and Reps that they choose, to fairly and legitimately promote their products.

Unfortunately, I've recently been given reason to believe that there may be some underhand marketing going on which isn't fair and is against the ethos upon which this community has grown.

I'm sure we have a few members here who have close associations with certain companies, whether you're an employee, friend or family member. You are of course welcome to post, but please don't jeopardise your own account, and that of your associated company, by trying to help them gain an unfair advantage.

*I'd like to clarify a few things so that everyone is clear*:

1. If any company is found to be using underhand tactics with 'regular members' to promote themselves, name drop, or discredit a rival company then all of your advertising with UK-M will be terminated.

2. If you are a Rep for a company it is not appropriate for you to be wading into discussions concerning a rival companies products or service. This is stipulated in the Advertiser Guidelines.

3. Public interest discussion will always be allowed on UK-M, even if some companies don't like the subject matter. The members of this forum have a right to fairly and maturely discuss topics of concern to them.

4. The Moderators have my full support to ban any account that they feel is being used suspiciously to unfairly promote or disadvantage a specific company.

I don't wish to single anyone out so will tag all of the own-brand suppliers.

@BBWarehouse @BulkPowders @DiscSupps @GoNutrition @MatrixNutrition @MuscleFood @myprotein.co.uk @ProteinLife @TheProteinWorks


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Makes perfect sense to do this.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

MuscleFood said:


> Good stuff





Suprakill4 said:


> Makes perfect sense to do this.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to be clear, without direct naming but ideally giving an example, what counts as "underhand tactics" or "using regular members" to falsely promote... are we talking fake negative reviews of products and customer service from rival companies and/or false positive reviews for the companies doing this?


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice one Lorian.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Good it was getting a complete joke, any negative / customer support question about a sponsor and the other reps were straight in there!

And some reps are a lot worse than others for this


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

cheers!


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Well done Lorian, sanity prevails. Science is better than fiction!


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

i can see why you allow it and really do totally understand but when your trying to read a thread about a supplement it just ends up full of sponsors bidding on who has the lowest price with each other and filling up the threads with endless ads. again i understand why they can as theyre paying to but makes reading through it difficult and they do get their ads everywhere else too


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Good call, Lorian. We've noticed some underhand tactics on MuscleTalk too recently. I may pinch aspects of your post


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

O/j mate, good shout.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ex-SRD said:


> Good call, Lorian. We've noticed some underhand tactics on MuscleTalk too recently. I may pinch aspects of your post


i only read muscletalk but you have a good thing there and you dont seem to have sponsors jumping in every thread which is nice


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

So ends rep wars


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Just to be clear, without direct naming but ideally giving an example, what counts as "underhand tactics" or "using regular members" to falsely promote... are we talking fake negative reviews of products and customer service from rival companies and/or false positive reviews for the companies doing this?


I don't know the reasons that Lorian is referring to, but things like where a nutrition company signs up with other accounts that are not obviously linked to them and uses them to either sing their praises or to bad mouth competitors. Or getting your employees to sign up and do the same.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Lorian said:


> As I'm sure everyone is aware, UK-M is supported by advertising. We value that support and strive to ensure that the forum is a level playing field for all concerned. We have an advertising structure in place for these companies, and Reps that they choose, to fairly and legitimately promote their products.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've recently been given reason to believe that there may be some underhand marketing going on which isn't fair and is against the ethos upon which this community has grown.
> 
> ...


All noted here


----------

